# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Translation
Could someone please tell me what "kafedra voennaya" means in English/ Many thanks  ::

----------


## Анатолий

> Could someone please tell me what "kafedra voennaya" means in English/ Many thanks

 Военная кафедра means "military education department/chair" in a University.

----------

Many thanks for your help. 
Tony

----------

